# Who are you cheering for in the 2013-2014 NHL Stanley Cup Playoffs?



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Well... it seemed like a fitting poll since the home team didn't make it this year.
So who are you rooting for or predicting will come out on top in the 2013-2014 Stanley Cup Playoffs?
2013-2014 NHL Thread.....Play-off time!!
Pretty sure I don't have to announce my fav team lol


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

Redwings (who are my main team anyways).

Just lost to the Bruins >_>

Though, I don't think they have what it takes to take it all the way this year. I would be happy to see St Louis, Avs, or Montreal take it. Just not the Bruins :lol:


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

I voted for Montreal, but in reality I gave up on professional sports years ago.


----------



## kacairns (Apr 10, 2012)

Wheres the "They all suck, bring on the golf" option? =)


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Momobobo said:


> I would be happy to see St Louis, Avs, or Montreal take it. Just not the Bruins :lol:


I probably should have made "any team except Boston" an option lol



kacairns said:


> Wheres the "They all suck, bring on the golf" option? =)


I didnt know golf ever ended lol i think a couple teams and spent time on the fairways when they should have been practicing lol


----------



## Vancitycam (Oct 23, 2012)

What playoffs? Lol, I love the sport but not NHL so unless its canucks I'm out.


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Never ever been a Habs fan, but this year I am, and ya as long as it's not the Bruins that get it.


----------



## rwong2k10 (Dec 27, 2010)

wow, I picked Detroit, but pretty disappointed with watching the canucks games this year, they're not even exciting to watch, the other teams, way more exciting to watch... then again i'd rather be playing hockey than watching, I play 3x per week


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Ya! Go Habs Go


----------



## AccidentalAquarist (Sep 11, 2013)

I'm still cheering for the Oilers to go all the way..... 
That not being too likely, I have to put my vote on the only Canadian team still in it.
Go Habs GO


----------



## niteshift (Mar 10, 2011)

Have to go with my heart and Home, sort of the most under rated team in the playoffs the greatest playoff dynasty in the league Detroit red wings. GO WINGS


----------



## Clownloachlover (Apr 21, 2010)

I am cheering for the Toronto Maple Leafs...they made the playoffs...right? They make it every year...I will be so happy to see them hoist the cup in a few weeks time!


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Yeah habs
Or red wings.


----------



## Captured Moments (Apr 22, 2010)

Vancouver Canucks


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Starting to think a couple of you don't keep up with hockey  :lol:


----------



## kacairns (Apr 10, 2012)

Canucks started the playoffs today, just had to switch their stick of choice =)


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Boston or San Jose John..........


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Boo Boston!! hopefully Detroit puts them out and they won't have to meet up...though I see they are down 2-0 after the first period..the Sharks record against Boston didnt get off to a good start lol However if they keep playing like they have been against the Kings, they may have a chance :bigsmile:


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

Detroit is being dominated by the Bruins...its kinda sad 

edit: Nyquist needs to learn to shoot the puck...


----------



## BostonBob (Apr 24, 2010)

The Guy said:


> Ya! Go Habs Go





AccidentalAquarist said:


> I'm still cheering for the Oilers to go all the way.....
> That not being too likely, I have to put my vote on the only Canadian team still in it.
> Go Habs GO





April said:


> Yeah habs
> Or red wings.


Screw the Habs !!!!!!!


----------



## BostonBob (Apr 24, 2010)

Momobobo said:


> Just not the Bruins :lol:





Diztrbd1 said:


> I probably should have made "any team except Boston" an option lol





The Guy said:


> Never ever been a Habs fan, but this year I am, and ya as long as it's not the Bruins that get it.





Diztrbd1 said:


> Boo Boston!!


Boy are all guys going to be disappointed when the season ends with this happening:


----------



## DBam (Aug 9, 2010)

BostonBob said:


> Boy are all guys going to be disappointed when the season ends with this happening:


Wait when was the cup won by a neanderthal wearing a white shirt with black and yellow on it? Guy belongs in the Smithsonian.

I don't care who wins, just not Boston. I haven't watched a full nhl game all season, that's what happens when you get paid to watch more than enough hockey.


----------



## BostonBob (Apr 24, 2010)

DBam said:


> Wait when was the cup won by a neanderthal wearing a white shirt with black and yellow on it? Guy belongs in the Smithsonian.
> 
> I don't care who wins, just not Boston. I haven't watched a full nhl game all season, that's what happens when you get paid to watch more than enough hockey.


Sounds like somebody's still a bit upset about how the 2011 SC Final ended. Honestly - your anger maker me happy........very very happy.


----------



## DBam (Aug 9, 2010)

BostonBob said:


> Sounds like somebody's still a bit upset about how the 2011 SC Final ended. Honestly - your anger maker me happy........very very happy.


Haha uh oh, definitely don't want to give a Boston fan any satisfaction. You gotta watch the ottawagh0st videos on YouTube, there're some beauty Chara clips out there. Not as good as the Dany Heatley allstar or Crosby ones but still worth it for a chuckle. I won't post a link because of the foul language, but I'm sure you can find it.

Edit: here you go, this has no swearing. Hope my phone can link this properly.





Also noteworthy are the Tim Thomas interview and the Crosby 'hockey is' commercial.


----------



## BostonBob (Apr 24, 2010)

Cool video of previous Stanley Cup celebrations. It goes back so far that it even includes the Leafs.


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

Red Wings are gone :'0 if only they played the last 3 games like this one there might have been a chance...Bruins deserved the series.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

BostonBob said:


> Boy are all guys going to be disappointed when the season ends with this happening:


I fixed your picture for ya lol
I'm happier about that than I would have been if the Sharks would have advanced lol 
Just need Anahiem to put LA out now lol


----------



## BostonBob (Apr 24, 2010)

Not really sure what you are trying to say by posting a picture of Joe Corvo from the 2011-12 season ????


----------



## kacairns (Apr 10, 2012)

BostonBob said:


> Not really sure what you are trying to say by posting a picture of Joe Corvo from the 2011-12 season ????


I could be wrong, but I'm pretty sure he was trying to say that Boston sucks.


----------



## BostonBob (Apr 24, 2010)

kacairns said:


> I could be wrong, but I'm pretty sure he was trying to say that Boston sucks.


Pretty sure that the team that wins the President's Trophy is far from being a team that sucks. Seems like a lot of you Canuck fans are still bitter about the 2011 Stanley Cup Final. Oh well - at least you guys did OK this year.


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

Well, if you want to talk about President's Trophies, Canucks had two in a row (did not help them...or Boston :lol


----------



## guppygeorge (Sep 6, 2010)

Momobobo said:


> Well, if you want to talk about President's Trophies, Canucks had two in a row (did not help them...or Boston :lol


Totally agree. Ask any player in the NHL and they will tell you that the President's Trophy means squat if they don't win "The Cup"&#8230;.
"The Cup" is what it is all about..what every Canadian kid dreams of&#8230;. Go Habs Go


----------



## BostonBob (Apr 24, 2010)

guppygeorge said:


> Totally agree. Ask any player in the NHL and they will tell you that the President's Trophy means squat if they don't win "The Cup"&#8230;.
> "The Cup" is what it is all about..what every Canadian kid dreams of&#8230;. Go Habs Go


Good grief - I know the Stanley Cup is more coveted. As a kid I never once had dreams of raising the President's Trophy over my head while skating around the Boston Garden. My point was that it would be pretty hard for a team to " suck " and still have the most points in the NHL during the regular season. Bottom line - Boston played better than any other team this season to get home ice during the entire Playoffs and Montreal negated that advantage by winning twice in Boston.


----------



## guppygeorge (Sep 6, 2010)

BostonBob said:


> Good grief - I know the Stanley Cup is more coveted. As a kid I never once had dreams of raising the President's Trophy over my head while skating around the Boston Garden. My point was that it would be pretty hard for a team to " suck " and still have the most points in the NHL during the regular season. Bottom line - Boston played better than any other team this season to get home ice during the entire Playoffs and Montreal negated that advantage by winning twice in Boston.


Well put Bob. Spoken by a true HOCKEY fan&#8230;.. We all live and die with our teams, based on our longtime loyalty, but in the end being a true fan of "our game" is the most important thing


----------



## BostonBob (Apr 24, 2010)

guppygeorge said:


> Well put Bob. Spoken by a true HOCKEY fan&#8230;.. We all live and die with our teams, based on our longtime loyalty, but in the end being a true fan of "our game" is the most important thing


Thanks George - despite being a Bruins fan ( damn you Bobby Orr for all the future heartache you ended up giving me  ) I do know my stuff. :lol:


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Go Habs Go!! - I do know for sure #17 that plays for Boston gets a "FAIL" in sportsmanship and respect.


----------



## kacairns (Apr 10, 2012)

BostonBob said:


> Good grief - I know the Stanley Cup is more coveted. As a kid I never once had dreams of raising the President's Trophy over my head while skating around the Boston Garden. My point was that it would be pretty hard for a team to " suck " and still have the most points in the NHL during the regular season. Bottom line - Boston played better than any other team this season to get home ice during the entire Playoffs and Montreal negated that advantage by winning twice in Boston.


Why would it be hard for for a team to "suck" and still have the most points in the NHL, Canucks proved it is possible twice and now the Bruins show its not just the Canucks who suck, but they are of the same caliber


----------

